# Purchasing Cat Trap



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello-Newbie here!

Has anyone purchased a cat trap online? Do you have any suggestions?
I know I can rent one,but I would like to have one just in case I need it again. I would like to trap a feral that I have been taking care of off and on since August. She disappeared for 2 months ( Nov. & Dec. )and came back in January and has been staying in the house I made for her since then. I am so glad she came back and she seems to love her little house.
I would like to trap her and take her to get spayed and whatever else she needs before she decides to take off again or gets pregnant. She hardly left her house since she came back, probably because I purchased a warming bed and its nice and cozy in there.It's getting warmer now and she is coming out more and I don't want her to take off again. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I've never purchased one, so I can't offer any advise that way... sorry. Just make sure it's a good size... not too small, but not huge. Use stinky sardines or salmon....you'd have to stop feeding her for a few days, make sure she's really hungry. Another thing we do when trapping ferals, is to put a blanket over most of the trap (not drapped, tucked in at the bottoms and not over the front part obviously) that is similar to the ground colouring at the time of trapping. And never just leave the trap overnight or in a sunny location...you should always be monitoring the trap. Best of luck and bless you for caring about this baby!! :heart


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't purchased one online, so I can't help you there. Havahart is a very reliable brand; I do know that. 

Ditto to what Janice said about checking the trap frequently. A feral cat in a trap can become extremely frightened and agitated and can hurt itself trying to claw its way out.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I got a Havahart trap for $45 at Lowe's. It was in the pest control department  and designed for feral cats or raccoons. Maybe they sell them on the Lowe's web site too.

I haven't used or even opened it yet, though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jet Green said:


> I got a Havahart trap for $45 at Lowe's.


This is the one that I purchased. I've used mine several times to trap a litte of kittens and to trap their feral mamma in December of 2004. Kittens were tamed and went through the adoption program w/ PetsMart and mamma is now my Pretty Green Eyes kitty. It took 14 months between trapping and her letting me _touch_ her...but tame her, I did! She will not let me pick her up and put her in my lap for petting. 
Yesterday she layed at the back door and let me step over her, another time she rolled on her back for me to rub her belly and that evening she sniffed my nose when she was on my lap.
h


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks eveyone! I am going to go to Menards today and see if they have any.I don't have a Lowes near me and you can only order online and pick up in the store. I would prefer to purchase from a store instead of buying online from someone I have never dealt with before,but if I have to I will.
I have been reading up on the best way to trap a feral.I hope I can get her.
A few years ago I trapped a semi feral/stray that I had been feeding. That was easier because I put out a carrier for him and he would eat in there and then lay down in it and then I just closed the door. He went crazy all the way to the vet! I felt so bad because he had been gone for a few days and came back with a horrible head wound. I had to take him to the vet and they had to put him to sleep.They told me he had FIV and some blood disorder and the wound he had was pretty severe and would 
take up to 6 mos. to heal even with constant draining. I thought it was best to let him go. I have 3 cats and could not bring him home. The vet called a few places to see if he could find anyone to take him,but no luck.
I still think about him,he was such a big beautiful boy. Sorry to go on and on, but I just love cats! I will let you know what happens with the little cutie
I have now. She didn't come home last night and didn't come back today until after dark. Wish me luck!

Thanks  

Thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

God bless you for caring about and for this poor baby!


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

I purchased a cat trap online. I went to 3 stores and one didn't have any
and one only had small ones and the last did have 2,but they were only the one door and the boxes were torn down the sides. I should have went with my first thought and purchased it online to begin with. I should receive
it tomorrow. I got the 2 door and it comes with a burlap covering. My little friend has not been around much. She usually comes strolling in at night between 9&10 just to eat. She hasn't been staying in her house at all. Before she started roaming,when I would come out to feed her she would see me and run in her house until I walked away. Now she runs and hides behind a bush until I leave. I thought maybe another cat sprayed in her house,but I checked the bed and didn't see or smell anything. Just in case I cleaned everything anyway and she still won't go in it,but she does sit by it. I plan on putting the trap out unset for 1 or 2 feedings.I would take it in after she is done eating each time. I'm hoping she will go in it. I have some pink salmon. Do you think that would work? Also,when everthing is done and I release her, I'm afraid she won't come back. Is that likely? 
Thanks for your help! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

snpets, I'm afraid I can't predict what she'll do. As far as the fish is concerned, the smellier the better. Sardines would be good. I wish you the very best. I hope this little girl stays "home" and gets the kind of care I know you'll give her.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck, snpets! I hope you can catch her. With luck, she'll realize what a good thing she's got going and stay put afterwards. :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The two feral female kitties I TNR'd stayed around. The first one took me 5 months before she'd let me touch her. The second one took 14 months. 

5mo cat is now my sleeping companion after I nursed her through Fatty Liver.
14mo cat is my barn cat and is just not comfortable being put in the house, she wants right back out. I think I'll just let her remain my barn cat.


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been trying to catch this cat for 6 weeks now! I am so upset
about not being able to trap her. I have done everything possible to 
get her in that trap. All types of food,all different times of day and night.
I also have to watch constantly because of my neighbors cats.My yard is
a second home to them. I asked them once to keep them in one day and they did,but I can't keep asking them to keep the cats inside.They are 13 
and 14 yrs. old and she lets them go outside starting in April and they are 
inside/outside until October. I know if my little feral friend sees one of them get trapped I will never get her. Now thats its been so long I'm
thinking maybe someone trapped her once before and she knows better.
I really need to catch her ASAP because a couple of days ago I noticed she has an eye infection and her eye looks terrible and today it looks like 
its closed all the way.  I just don't know what to do next. Tomorrow I am going to try one more thing.Her house is a large carrier inside of a larger hard plastic storage bin with the side cut out.Maybe if I buy another carrier and set it up like the one she has now maybe she will go in it and I can tie a string to the door and if she goes in I pull the string and close it.
I would have to hide somewhere because she still won't let me come within 15 ft. of her. I wish the carrier she was in now didn't have a broken door or I might have caught her already. The thing with her is she is leery of anything new/different. I had to buy her a new litterbox several weeks ago and she still won't use it.Its the same exact kind she had before.  
Anybody have any ideas? Any help would be appreciated. Also, do you think it is possible to get a sedative from a vet for her. Is that a good idea or not? Thanks for listening.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Perhaps this box trap would be helpful. Jet Green is having the same problem. 

http://www.neighborhoodcats.org/info/droptrap.htm

As for keeping her calm, I would make sure to take her to the vet immediately. You will have to have the carrier ready to go, skip a meal, then set up the trap when you can hide and watch. When you get her into the carrier, cover it to keep her calm. You'd have to ask the vet about a sedative. There are organizations that will help with the spaying costs. 

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

I hope you are successful. Let us know, please.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

Glad you found one! If you don't mind sharing, where online did you buy it? I have one of these traps, I love it, and it's very easy for my vet to use with the back door that slides open after he's anesthetized the cat.
http://www.livetrap.com/cgi/search.cgi? ... sfer+Traps


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Okay,I'm done,thats it,no more trying to catch my little friend. I am sure she has been trapped before and thats why she is not falling for any of my tricks. I have tried everything and now I have given up.  My last attempt was finding the broken door of the carrier she currently calls home and fixing it. I attached it and kept it propped open with her water bowl. I was hoping she would let me close the door after I put her food in, but ever since I put the door on she will not stay in there when she sees me approach with her food. She is one smart kitty. When I come out she runs behind something and waits until I leave. The good news is her eye seems to be looking much better. This was my first time trying to trap a feral. I have trapped a semi-feral/stray before and that was easy.I guess I was thinking I would not have a problem with this one.Boy,was I wrong! I just hope that if she was trapped before that at least she is spayed. She does come and go and I might not see her for a day or two,but she always comes back and after all this time(since August) I really believe she has not had any litters, so maybe she is spayed. I think/hope I would have noticed if she was pregnant. Anyway,thank you all for your help.

Some good news! I got another kitty about 6 weeks ago. I now have 4!  I had to take one of my cats to the vet and my vets wife asked if I wanted another cat. She pointed down to look in her chair and there was this big,beautiful cat sprawled across her chair. Someone had brought her in and wanted to have her put to sleep and my vet refused to do it and asked if he could have her. She was very heavy (18lbs.) and could barely walk. He said she was pretty healthy for being obese. He kept her for awhile and got her weight down to 13.5 lbs. and now he wanted to find her a good home and thought he would ask me. Well, I went in with 1 and came home with 2. She is the sweetest kitty! She is a big lap cat and has the loudest purr I have ever heard. I love her and she loves it here! Had some problems with one of my other cats and her, but things are getting a little better now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations on the new cat.  

Regarding the trapping, did you wait until you skipped a meal? Did you hide where she couldn't see you? Did you camouflage the trap so that she would not know what it was? Those are important steps. I hope you don't give up. I know this has been difficult. 

This should help:

http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php

I hope you find some help at that site!


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Jeanie! Believe me I have tried EVERYTHING to trap her. I have read everything about trapping and also tried everyones suggestions and nothing worked.  After almost 3 months of this I think she knows whats going on and I think I need to back off for awhile. Like I said before she is very leery of anything new/different.She STILL hasn't used the new litter box I bought almost 2 months ago.Same box and same litter. I won't really give up,but I will back off for awhile. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear that you haven't given up! Keep us informed, please!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

snpets said:


> Thanks Jeanie! Believe me I have tried EVERYTHING to trap her. I have read everything about trapping and also tried everyones suggestions and nothing worked.  After almost 3 months of this I think she knows whats going on and I think I need to back off for awhile.


snpets, I understand completely. I have a similar situation with a lady cat who WILL NOT be trapped, period. I've backed off on the trapping for awhile too, while continuing to feed her and nervously watch her belly, and in the meantime, trying to earn her trust.

Are all females this difficult? The boys are so easy -- some of them will even go back in the trap after they've been TNR'd! :roll:

Does anyone know how long, on average, cats remember traumatic events? I once used Tuna Flakes to distract Hissy long enough to get him into a carrier. After that, whenever I offered him Tuna Flakes, he would hiss at them and run away. It took seven months before he would eat them again. Is that pretty typical?


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Jet Green! It really makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one having this problem. I now have another thing to worry about, a stray
orange tabby( intact male) has been coming around every morning.He is very friendly. He came around a few times the past few months,but the past week its been everyday. My feral eats in my backyard so I have been feeding him in the front of my house. He eats and then wants to be scatched and petted. The first time I saw him a few months ago he had a collar on,but that was the only time I saw a collar on him. I have asked a
few people in the neighborhood about him and they say they never saw him before. I have decided to take him to a no kill shelter on Saturday. He is a sweetheart and I wish I could keep him,but I just got another one and I think I am at my limit for now. I need to do this now in case he and my little feral decide to get together. PLEASE don't let me have a hard time with this one.I don't think I will,but I guess I will find out Saturday.Wish me luck,will keep you all posted.

Thanks!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck with the tabby! At least he's friendly. Hopefully he will be easy to catch when it's time to take him in.

If you're worried about him being owned, could you maybe post a found-cat ad with the number of the shelter? Our local no-kill shelter requires you to do that when you give them a cat. The newspaper runs them for free. Just a thought.  

It sounds like you have your hands full with your girl kitty. I hope that she decides to trust you more someday. Best of luck to you both! :thumb


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

I was able to take my stray tabby to the shelter this morning. It was no problem getting him in the carrier. I just felt so bad leaving him there. I wanted to cry. I wish I would have been able to find him a home. Hopefully he will have a good home soon. I also placed an ad in the paper on Friday with the shelter info in case someone is looking for him.

Jet Green- I called a few different newspapers and asked if they ran ads for lost/found pets and could not find any that do it for free. I chose to put it in my neighborhood paper. No freebies here. 
Also, I just read your post about Stephen. I'm sure he will come strolling home soon. Best Wishes to you and Stephen.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That must hurt.  It's a shame we can't take care of all of them, but it's impossible. I so hope he gets a loving home.


----------



## snpets (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Jeanie! I have been thinking about him all day and hoping he is okay and also have not seen my feral friend since Friday morning. She sometimes leaves for a few days,but always comes back.

One day last week the stray tabby brought a friend for breakfast. He is a 
pretty sad looking feral. Very dirty,matted fur and he ate like there was no tomorrow. He showed up this morning for the second time. There is this man down the street that feeds ferals and I think he "lives" in his yard. This could be where my feral goes when she is not here. A woman that lives 2 houses down from this man told me about him when I was talking to her about the stray today. She said his yard is a mess and smells something awlful,even though he has a high fence she can see it from her second floor window. I have seen this man before,but I didn't know about the ferals.I knew from walking past the front of his house that he likes to feed the birds and squirrels. He has bird feeders all over the place and I have seen him hand feed the squirrels. This woman told me this man is "not all there" if you know what I mean. 
Do you think I should try to trap "his feral"? Hubby is not happy about another feral visiting our house.
He said to me today, ''What is this Wild Kingdom"? We have feral and stray cats and the two neighbors cats that practically live on our front porch. The occasional possum and bunny. Doves laying eggs in our gutters. Sparrows in our roof vents. Tons of squirrels. Cardinals chirping outside the bedroom window every morning and last month someone left our gate open and there was a dog laying in our yard. Plus 4 of our own cats. He is not happy. I told him I know you are getting fed up,but if this feral comes again, I WILL FEED HIM! I just can't let him be hungry. He said yes he knows that ,but he does not want it to get out of hand. He does not want ferals all over the place. Any suggestions? Do I trap his feral or not? If he is "not all there" I really don't know if I should talk to him first or not. What do you think?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor cat! If that man is slow, the feral is probably not neutered, and the man might not even think of doing it. If it's definitely not his cat, I would get him neutered at The Animal Rescue League or one of the other sites that gives a great price on neutering.

I couldn't turn away a hungry animal either! God bless you for caring so much!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I would be reluctant to take a potentially owned cat to shelter, but when it comes to TNR, I'm a firm believer in the "don't ask, don't tell" policy. If the cat turns out to be owned, you've done the owner a favor -- which they probably won't even notice. If they notice, they will probably never know it was you. And if they know, they probably won't care enough to get mad. (Practice your innocent doe eyes just in case: "Oh, I had _no _idea!" 8O )

I can sympathize with the grumbling husband, too. Mine has gotten a lot more relaxed about it, and even helps me a lot, but he still has moods. I thought we were going to come to blows over Toshiro "the Urinator," who used to pee on his incoming packages. :roll:

Thanks for your comments about Stephen, snpets. I'm still waiting and hoping.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think your intentions are great, JG, but I wouldn't knowingly neuter someone else's pet. Pets are considered property in most states, (ONLY property...grrrr) and so it's against the law.  

It's likely the cat is a stray, though. Poor thing! A shelter would clean him up, I'm sure.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good points, Jeanie. I'm going on the experience of my own county, where any wandering cat without a license is legally considered a stray, and you can lay claim to him/her if you see fit. (This came in handy back during the Smokey Saga, if you remember that. :twisted 

We're probably unusual in that regard, though. We also have a leash law for cats, which no one follows, but if a neighbor complains, you can be fined so much for every day you have a "cat at large." I think it's because we're a designated bird sanctary, or we just have a vehement bird-loving lobby.

I don't normally go after cats I know have homes, but if they end up in my trap, I'm happy to get them fixed even if they're tame and I think they might be owned. And county law will back me up -- right up until I let them out again!


----------

